
Google Workers Lost a Leader, but the Fight Will Continue - theBashShell
https://medium.com/s/story/google-workers-lost-a-leader-but-the-fight-will-continue-c487aa5fd2ba
======
lizthegrey
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19154012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19154012)

Thanks for sharing my article though!

